# MUFE brushes - how to tell real from fake?



## kylam (Dec 1, 2010)

I was going to purchase the brushes below but now I've looked on the MUFE website, I see that hardly any of their brushes have black handles and they don't seem to sell a brushset like this.

  	Can anyone put my mind at rest either way as to whether these brushes are likely to be real or fake?

  	Many thanks for any assistance and I hope this picture isn't too big!
  	Full size here: http://i53.tinypic.com/2lm9dfq.jpg


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 1, 2010)

Those look very fake to me. I've only seen mufe brushes with yellow or silver handles. Also, the font on the brush seems off. I've never seen a set like this either. I say pass to be safe.


----------



## User38 (Dec 1, 2010)

^ agree with Shontay.  I am amazed that the forgeries are even going to MUFE and smaller lines which are so easy to spot.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 3, 2010)

i would only purchase MUFE from their store, in person, or by calling or sephora.  that's the only places I know you can get it from, aside from trade shows.


----------

